

Why PayPal is still the only option for bootstrapped startups: cashflow - ABS
http://marco.hubdirector.com/why-paypal-is-still-the-only-option-for-bootstrapped-startups-cashflow/

======
otoburb
How about Samurai? Admittedly it's not as quick as PayPal's "immediate"
deposit, but maybe 2 days[1] is quick enough?

Disclaimer: I've never used Samurai, or any other payment gateway. Just did a
quick search because I was curious.

[1][https://feefighters.zendesk.com/entries/20659152-how-long-
wi...](https://feefighters.zendesk.com/entries/20659152-how-long-will-it-take-
for-payments-to-appear-in-my-bank-account)

~~~
ABS
Thanks, never heard of them before but after a quick look they don't support
any countries other than the US at the moment :-(

